# Niggers never cease the amaze me with their low IQ



## SupremeDream (Jun 21, 2021)

Holy shit. Anyone who thinks all races are equal is a straight cuck


----------



## RoundHouse (Jun 21, 2021)

SupremeDream said:


> Holy shit. Anyone who thinks all races are equal is a straight cuck


Whites mog hard


----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 21, 2021)

better nigger than cumsk*n


----------



## .👽. (Jun 21, 2021)

cope they proved this


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

Physically there are differences.

Mentally there is no difference, biologically speaking. 

All races deserve to be treated fairly.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 21, 2021)

most of the difference is enviromental.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Cali Yuga (Jun 21, 2021)

the average sub saharan (post bantu expansion) might be mentally retarded but at least theyre low inhib low neuroticism and seem pretty happy living in chaotic violent squalor 

live laugh love


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Physically there are differences.
> 
> Mentally there is no difference, biologically speaking.
> 
> All races deserve to be treated fairly.


there ARE mental differences

smaller cranial capacities in africans for example


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> there ARE mental differences
> 
> smaller cranial capacities in africans for example


Proof?

Head size ranges in all races


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Proof?
> 
> Head size ranges in all races


are you indian?


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jun 21, 2021)

We are one human race


----------



## TITUS (Jun 21, 2021)

Cali Yuga said:


> the average sub saharan (post bantu expansion) might be mentally retarded but at least theyre low inhib low neuroticism and seem pretty happy living in chaotic violent squalor
> 
> live laugh love


I hope i reincarnate in a guetto nigger and live the thug life till my 20s, then get shot by police.


----------



## Sal (Jun 21, 2021)

Got yo girl taken by a superior black male. Its over cum skin


----------



## gamma (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Mentally there is no difference, biologically speaking.





kjsbdfiusdf said:


> there ARE mental differences
> 
> smaller cranial capacities in africans for example


Average Iq of countries 
Look at average african sub saharian vs average european or asian


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> are you indian?


Yea


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Average Iq of countries
> Look at average african sub saharian vs average european or asian
> View attachment 1188262


Maybe you should check your own IQ; this is due to culture and society, not biology.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Yea


aren't Indians lower IQ and lower in lean body mass on average?


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Maybe you should check your own IQ; this is due to culture and society, not biology.


is pooping on the street cultural?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> aren't Indians lower IQ and lower in lean body mass on average?


Depends on environment. Also North vs South Indians


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> aren't Indians lower IQ and lower in lean body mass on average?


brahmin- 120 iq avg
kshatriya- 6'5 avg

cosmic race?
indians / VEDIC RACE ARE ULTIMATE SCYTHIAN DESCENDANT MOGGERS
buddha?
6'7, enlightened blue-eyed curly hair kshatriya mogger
gg


----------



## gamma (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> this is due to culture and society, not biology.


Whatever the reason behind this, actually there are differences


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is pooping on the street cultural?


And society


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jun 21, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> View attachment 1188189
> 
> cope they proved this


he got one thing right at least, like magnets, opposites attract


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> brahmin- 120 iq avg
> kshatriya- 6'5 avg
> 
> cosmic race?
> ...


and you are?


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Whatever the reason behind this, actually there are differences


Of course the reason matters.

Anyways, like I said in my OP there are no biological differences in mentality.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Depends on environment. Also North vs South Indians


what environment?


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> and you are?


I am 
kjsbdfiusdf​


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> what environment?


eating meat


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

suavesmirk said:


> eating meat


there's meat everywhere


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Proof?
> 
> Head size ranges in all races


Cranial Size (CM3 ) for US Adults in Army:

Asian: 1391

White: 1378

Black: 1362

@kjsbdfiusdf


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> what environment?


Country you are raised in, diet, training,
society, etc

I’m North Indian but raised in U.K.; well educated, above average height and frame/muscle, etc


----------



## gamma (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Depends on environment


Why blacks living in Usa have lower Iq than indians living in Usa?


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Maybe you should check your own IQ; this is due to culture and society, not biology.


wonder what creates culture and society


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Cranial Size (CM3 ) for US Adults in Army:
> 
> Asian: 1391
> 
> ...


Cool, does this result in a bigger brain or higher mental capacity?


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Maybe you should check your own IQ; this is due to culture and society, not biology.


IQ tests are knowledge- and culture-agnostic. Basically, if you try to put a cube into a circular hole you are lacking pattern recognition, spatial and abstract brain capacities





The result is


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Cool, does this result in a bigger brain or higher mental capacity?


yes, the correlation is 0.3-0.4
also








Evidence from the rat for a general factor that underlies cognitive performance and that relates to brain size: intelligence? - PubMed


The data on a group of 22 rats, each measured for their speed of reasoning, accuracy of reasoning, response flexibility, and attention for novelty, were subjected to two different methods of factor analysis. By both methods, the correlation matrix of their performance was consistent with a...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Why blacks living in Usa have lower Iq than indians living in Usa?


Due to culture.

Just have a look at US rednecks and U.K. chavs, they are dumb as shit due to culture not their race.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> IQ tests are knowledge- and culture-agnostic. Basically, if you try to put a cube into a circular hole you are lacking pattern recognition, spatial and abstract brain capacities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still doesn’t prove my statement of there being no mental difference biologically.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> yes, the correlation is 0.3-0.4
> also
> 
> 
> ...


Evidence for humans? Many features in Rats don’t apply to humans.


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Still doesn’t prove my statement of there being no mental difference biologically.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> wonder what creates culture and society


Religions/traditions, environment, other invaders, Etc


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Still doesn’t prove my statement of there being no mental difference biologically.


I know these types of threads are cope because some african girl at my high school got into Harvard.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> View attachment 1188269


Head size ranges in every race


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Just have a look at US rednecks and U.K. chavs, they are dumb as shit due to culture not their race.


they're in the same environment though


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I know these types of threads are cope because some african girl at my high school got into Harvard.


an outlier doesn't disprove the trend


----------



## Deleted member 13591 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Country you are raised in, diet, training,
> society, etc
> 
> I’m North Indian but raised in U.K.; well educated, above average height and frame/muscle, etc


similar tbh
6'1-6'2, nepali + kashmiri/tajik 15 yo
frame mog everyone my age
was with one of my senpais who is 6'6 today
was wider than him 

a lot of environmental factors have an effect


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Evidence for humans? Many features in Rats don’t apply to humans.


yes, the correlation is 0.3-0.4 the rat study was just another thing i wanted to point out,

many features dont apply to humans is incorrect fallacy


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> an outlier doesn't disprove the trend


What trend


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Religions/traditions, environment, other invaders, Etc


traditions and envoronment comes from iq

other invades  you mean europeans?

the black and white iq gap is nearly the same as after abolishon of slavery despite black people developing more to the white tier environment

black people in africa before europe werent sum high iq doctors okay, the iq gap was probably more or same as now

there are ton of countries which got colonized and mog them


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> yes, the correlation is 0.3-0.4 the rat study was just another thing i wanted to point out,
> 
> many features dont apply to humans is incorrect fallacy


Link to the correlation you’re talking about?

No, the fallacy is using a rat study to prove something in humans when not everything in rats works the same in humans.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> What trend


the one niggers keep on showing

murder, rape, stealing, you know, the usual


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Link to the correlation you’re talking about?
> 
> No, the fallacy is using a rat study to prove something in humans when not everything in rats works the same in humans.


Give me an example biologically

"
Cranial Size (CM3 ) for US Adults in Army:

Asian: 1391

White: 1378

Black: 1362

Cranial Size and IQ, J. P. Rushton http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.489.6530&rep=rep1&type=pdf

As we know, the correlation between cranial size and IQ is 0.3-0.4."


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> they're in the same environment though


Not the same culture though. Chavs and rednecks aren’t dumb due to race.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> the one niggers keep on showing
> 
> murder, rape, stealing, you know, the usual


Thats because of culture and poverty. And it’s also generalizing.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 21, 2021)

Your screen name colour: Blues me. XD


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> Give me an example biologically
> 
> "
> Cranial Size (CM3 ) for US Adults in Army:
> ...


Common sense should dictate that there are many differences between rats and human, you know, since we’re different species. Here’s one i found with a 2 second google search:









Rats and humans differ in processing collinear visual features


Behavioral studies in humans and rats demonstrate that visual detection of a target stimulus is sensitive to surrounding spatial patterns. In both species, the detection of an oriented visual target is affected when the surrounding region contains flanking stimuli that are collinear to the...




www.frontiersin.org





Cant open your link, is it a human study?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> IQ tests are knowledge- and culture-agnostic. Basically, if you try to put a cube into a circular hole you are lacking pattern recognition, spatial and abstract brain capacities
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Egyptians are African


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thats because of culture and poverty. And it’s also generalizing.


white people in poverty dont commit as much crime as blacks


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Egyptians are African


Egyptians are middle eastern


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> white people in poverty dont commit as much crime as blacks


That’s why I also said *culture*


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Common sense should dictate that there are many differences between rats and human, you know, since we’re different species. Here’s one i found with a 2 second google search:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is a functional example

but i just wanted to hear you example i agree

yes it is a human study you can google it


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> That’s why I also said *culture*


IQ = culture


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> this is a functional example
> 
> but i just wanted to hear you example i agree
> 
> yes it is a human study you can google it


Fair enough

Not absolute though as you have only one sample showing very little difference in cranial size.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> IQ = culture


If that’s the case then why bring it up when we’re discussing biological differences?


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Egyptians are middle eastern


Egypt was a African civilization


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Fair enough
> 
> Not absolute though as you you have one sample showing very little difference in cranial size.


1cm contains millions of neurons, and as we can witness points in iq tests


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> IQ = culture


No lol


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> No lol


you wouldn't notice the difference cause you constantly live around blacks

i live around blacks and hispanics, so i can tell the stark difference

blacks are MUCH more primitive


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> 1cm contains millions of neurons, and as we can witness points in iq tests


In one specific sample, we need more info to make an accurate judgment.

Im sure you can agree that with small samples, outcomes in science vary all the time.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> you wouldn't notice the difference cause you constantly live around blacks
> 
> i live around blacks and hispanics, so i can tell the stark difference
> 
> blacks are MUCH more primitive


Well it’s because you live in the hood. In wealthy neighborhoods blacks act normal.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> you wouldn't notice the difference cause you constantly live around blacks
> 
> i live around blacks and hispanics, so i can tell the stark difference
> 
> blacks are MUCH more primitive


Due to their own culture.

Rednecks and chavs aren’t a representation of all whites, so don’t say all blacks are the same as hood rats.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> In one specific sample, we need more info to make an accurate judgment.
> 
> Im sure you can agree that with small samples, outcomes in science vary all the time.


there are ton of research behind this doe

like that one where they took out black kids from their parents and have white people raise them until they grew up

eventually they only ended up 2 iq points higher than average black americans
this is just tip of the iceberg

while environment matters its matters far less than people think tbh


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Well it’s because you live in the hood. In wealthy neighborhoods blacks act normal.


He’s talking from emotion and personal experience, you can’t have a logical and rational debate with people like that.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> there are ton of research behind this doe
> 
> like that one where they took out black kids from their parents and have white people raise them until they grew up
> 
> ...


Huge factors can come into play here though, you can’t seriously think that such an invasive study would produce accurate results.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Well it’s because you live in the hood. In wealthy neighborhoods blacks act normal.


you can still notice their primitive nature


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Egyptians are African



Ancient Egyptians had R1b Y-chromosomal haplogroup. 

Tutankhamun YDNA R1b / mtDNA K
Akhenaten YDNA R1b / mtDNA K
Tiye mtDNA K
Amenhotep III YDNA R1b / mtDNA K
Yuya G2a / mtDNA K
Thuya mtDNA K

https://academic.oup.com/hmg/article/30/R1/R24/5924364?rss=1

The very same haplogroup the founders of Western civilizations have:










Drift shared by the ancient Egyptian mummies with other ancient and modern populations. The affinity is strongest (in red) with ancient populations of the Near East and Neolithic farmers of Europe.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Huge factors can come into play here though, you can’t seriously think that such an invasive study would produce accurate results.


i dont understand what are the huge factors with could end up in double point iq loss

like i said if it was all environment than atleast one black kid would have ended up w his white counterpart iq but he didnt


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> wonder what creates culture and society


the joos


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> aren't Indians lower IQ and lower in lean body mass on average?


it was stratified by caste since for literally dozens of centuries prior to the 20th, practiced a form of eugenics where ppl were bred into classes of intellectuals/warriors/traders/slaves[were called laborers, but they were virtually slaves]. now all of them r under the same branch so aggregate iq measurements r pretty useless.

in general, their body mass is lower cuz of adaptations to the pretty warm & relatively agriculture-based environment they live in; to survive with low resources, you need to be built very efficiently. doesnt apply to northern/mountain ones tho cuz its a separate environment completely.



goat2x said:


> yes, the correlation is 0.3-0.4 the rat study was just another thing i wanted to point out,
> 
> many features dont apply to humans is incorrect fallacy


this a tiny correlation dude lmao, r=.3 is so fucking statistically insignificant that it'd be stupid to use it as a precursor of any biological explanation.

but it is true that africa's climate doesnt require much strategic work - just run around killing animals in a nomadic way + niggers will never try to eugenicize themselves or breed in a way to raise their culture's intellect w/o chimping out


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> i dont understand what are the huge factors with could end up in double point iq loss
> 
> like i said if it was all environment than atleast one black kid would have ended up w his white counterpart iq but he didnt


When was this study done? Racial issues at time of study? White or mixed neighbourhood? Which country? Did parents want to adopt? How did they react to their white kids taken away? Did they put all their time into their new kids?

Studies like this are flawed. Real life is a better indicator. Why are white rednecks and chavs dumb? Because of race? Why are there smart black people that are raised in western/non-hood societies?


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> it was stratified by caste since for literally dozens of centuries prior to the 20th, practiced a form of eugenics where ppl were bred into classes of intellectuals/warriors/traders/slaves[were called laborers, but they were virtually slaves]. now all of them r under the same branch so aggregate iq measurements r pretty useless.
> 
> in general, their body mass is lower cuz of adaptations to the pretty warm & relatively agriculture-based environment they live in; to survive with low resources, you need to be built very efficiently. doesnt apply to northern/mountain ones tho cuz its a separate environment completely.
> 
> ...


no one uses it as an only possible explanation

its just one part of an explanation, there are many more, i dont see much counter point against heredity.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Ancient Egyptians had R1b Y-chromosomal haplogroup.
> 
> Tutankhamun YDNA R1b / mtDNA K
> Akhenaten YDNA R1b / mtDNA K
> ...


Was debunked



















King Tut Related to Half of European Men? Maybe Not


A personal genomics company say they caught a glimpse of King Tut's Y-chromosome information on the Discovery Channel, but researchers involved in the project say that's impossible.




www.livescience.com


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Was debunked
> 
> View attachment 1188314
> 
> ...






s


----------



## garfyld (Jun 21, 2021)

Chads and eksimos are superior. Rest races are subhuman including me(im white)


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> When was this study done? Racial issues at time of study? White or mixed neighbourhood? Which country? Did parents want to adopt? How did they react to their white kids taken away? Did they put all their time into their new kids?
> 
> Studies like this are flawed. Real life is a better indicator. Why are white rednecks and chavs dumb? Because of race? Why are there smart black people that are raised in western/non-hood societies?


See, when u read a study like that the only thing you can point to is that its must be racist )even doe the opposite been never done, and probably sjw cuck scared to do it)

their white kids wasnt taken away, it was a white neigbourhood, let me answer to you

nothing could have resulted in a 10iq point loss. there are twin studies like this replicated many times


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> you can still notice their primitive nature
> View attachment 1188296


a lotta those things are pretty incorrectly interpreted imo jfl

1) principal component graph distances mean absolutely nothing w/o the deconstruction of the components. obviously groups would cluster separately, thats the whole point of the technique, but it says nothing about how different they are or what the explanation of the difference is. 
2) race IS a social construct, its literally just a labelling for those clusters (a lot of things r social constructs, it doesnt make them inherently wrong).
4) this is talking genome differences, not the phenotypical (not like in looks, but outputs) results of those differences, which kinda support that supposed myth. 
6) similar to 1, it uses a pretty shaky meaning of what 'significant' means.

rest seem correct to me though tbf


goat2x said:


> no one uses it as an only possible explanation
> 
> its just one part of an explanation, there are many more, i dont see much counter point against heredity.


yea but even w the hereditary explanation for intelligence differences, the correlation is not high either & the other explanatory factors can be changed to reduce that gap between diff group's intelligence. 

also smth being heredity doesnt rly mean anything, it can still change over generations w/ diff pressures. why are ashkenazi Jews so deviated in intelligence? its a result of pressures making the trend for each round of offspring be pushed a certain way, even tho intelligence is still changed in a hereditary manner.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> a lotta those things are pretty incorrectly interpreted imo jfl
> 
> 1) principal component graph distances mean absolutely nothing w/o the deconstruction of the components. obviously groups would cluster separately, thats the whole point of the technique, but it says nothing about how different they are or what the explanation of the difference is.
> 2) race IS a social construct, its literally just a labelling for those clusters (a lot of things r social constructs, it doesnt make them inherently wrong).
> ...


1, it is very high, i dont know what ur trying to say

2, show the study , last time i checked the ashkenazi jew iq studies were all bunk and wrongfully executed


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> 1, it is very high, i dont know what ur trying to say
> 
> 2, show the study , last time i checked the ashkenazi jew iq studies were all bunk and wrongfully executed


1) iirc the r value for intelligence wrt to parents intelligence (not sure if im remembering correctly) was like ~.75 or smt, this isnt high enough to even remotely imply that other factors (non hereditary) dont play a significant part.

2) how were they shown as bunk? almost everything ive seen seems to support ashkenazim as significantly more intelligent than other races, even if these studies arent robust at all.


----------



## goat2x (Jun 21, 2021)

curryslayerordeath said:


> 1) iirc the r value for intelligence wrt to parents intelligence (not sure if im remembering correctly) was like ~.75 or smt, this isnt high enough to even remotely imply that other factors (non hereditary) dont play a significant part.
> 
> 2) how were they shown as bunk? almost everything ive seen seems to support ashkenazim as significantly more intelligent than other races, even if these studies arent robust at all.


1, i sent u a pm, to me 70-80% iq from genetics is a very high correlation

2, there are very little and also they are pre selected people, or processed data from other tests

jews were denied before cuz low iq and also in israel they dont do good


----------



## Deleted member 13511 (Jun 21, 2021)

Whites on an island=Britian
Asians on an island=Japan
Blacks on an island=Haiti


----------



## curryslayerordeath (Jun 21, 2021)

goat2x said:


> 1, i sent u a pm, to me 70-80% iq from genetics is a very high correlation
> 
> 2, there are very little and also they are pre selected people, or processed data from other tests
> 
> jews were denied before cuz low iq and also in israel they dont do good


1) responded in pm, ur kinda misunderstanding the stats 

2) ye i meant specifically ashkenazim, not mizrahi or sephardic jews like those included in israel

also the OP in that reddit post says: _"I could go into this with some depth, but I won't, because we have proof that the Jewish advantage is genetically mediated coming out in EBS soon"_

but i didnt see him ever update once the paper got published nor do i have any idea wtf journal EBS is referring to so i cant look for it


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Jun 21, 2021)

lul @ incels on here with nothing going for themselves thinking they're superior. Dudes live in their parents home working minimum wage jobs and are literally the bottom barrel of society. No woman wants to fuck most of you dudes on here nor pays you any attention.


----------



## Rope'n'Roll (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Was debunked
> 
> View attachment 1188314
> 
> ...



Checked this 'source'

This 'research' is 2010 vs 2020 I referenced. Where there is 'debunked'?

The whole article is literally 'Discovery channel says so', set of pyramid and pharaoh pictures and NO reference to would-be identified haplogroups JFL.

Karen-tier 'debunk' tbh.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 21, 2021)

even with their own ''culture'' whites mog them Eminem is the best rapper due to his talent w words which is too high iq for blacks


----------



## Cigarette (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## sensen (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Physically there are differences.
> 
> Mentally there is no difference, biologically speaking.
> 
> All races deserve to be treated fairly.


just leave .me and go back to normietowntheory


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Due to culture.
> 
> Just have a look at US rednecks and U.K. chavs, they are dumb as shit due to culture not their race.


Are you actually this Low IQ, typical for a Non-White tbh

Imgaine watching HollyJew movies and taking them as fact 

There are no shortage of incredibly High IQ White people that live in the South and not only are they book smart but also can manage farm land and build a house and fix all their appliances

Even the so called Hillbillies that live in trailers still are able to survive without goverment assistance and astoundingly good at surving off the land, they can hunt, kill, build fires and makeshift boats, sure they may not have high IQ score but they certainly arent fighting over a street corner like blacks


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> Checked this 'source'
> 
> This 'research' is 2010 vs 2020 I referenced. Where there is 'debunked'?
> 
> ...


Y dna doesn’t even matter. Napoleon had a Y chromosome most common to Ethiopia, but we obviously know he was white.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 21, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> even with their own ''culture'' whites mog them Eminem is the best rapper due to his talent w words which is too high iq for blacks


eminem is not the best rapper, There are plenty of black rappers that can rip Eminem to shreds. He got his dick sucked by white people who don't listen to rap. Cope more.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Y dna doesn’t even matter. Napoleon had a Y chromosome most common to Ethiopia, but we obviously know he was white.
> 
> View attachment 1188405
> 
> View attachment 1188406


blacks have the MAOA genes, enough said


----------



## Cigarette (Jun 21, 2021)

misspelled the title btw


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 21, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> misspelled the title btw


it makes it really ironic.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 21, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> eminem is not the best rapper, There are plenty of black rappers that can rip Eminem to shreds. He got his dick sucked by white people who don't listen to rap. Cope more.







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

sensen said:


> just leave .me and go back to normietowntheory


What did I say that’s wrong?


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 21, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> View attachment 1188413


First you need to understand what makes a good rapper good. Cadence, Flow, Bars and substance as well as being technical. His cadence is terrible and he's only good on certain beats. his flow can be pretty good sometimes his bars can be pretty good still not world breaking. The substance in his songs is negligible at best.
He's very corny and doesn't really leave the sort of impact kendrick can. He's just a hollow shell of a rapper with nothing of substance, except of surface level topics.



He doesn't have a better flow or better lyricism than Earl sweatshirt.




Being a good rapper is about being the best overall package but he's not the best at any isolated aspect of rapping nor the best overall.

instead you lemmings worship corny shit like this:


LOL


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 21, 2021)

eyelidcel said:


> First you need to understand what makes a good rapper good. Cadence, Flow, Bars and substance as well as being technical. His cadence is terrible and he's only good on certain beats. his flow can be pretty good sometimes his bars can be pretty good still not world breaking. The substance in his songs is negligible at best.
> He's very corny and doesn't really leave the sort of impact kendrick can. He's just a hollow shell of a rapper with nothing of substance, except of surface level topics.
> 
> 
> ...



tbh good arguement ur probably right.
I like this song of his the most it's like a whole movie in 1 song


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jun 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Average Iq of countries
> Look at average african sub saharian vs average european or asian
> View attachment 1188262


why madagascar has high iq compared to nearest african countries


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 21, 2021)

@JamesHowlett 3 pages of you coping


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

SayHeyHey said:


> @JamesHowlett 3 pages of you coping


This is an echo chamber so what’s the point I guess


----------



## gamma (Jun 21, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> why madagascar has high iq compared to nearest african countries


Idk tbh


----------



## eyelidcel (Jun 21, 2021)

Latebloomer10 said:


> tbh good arguement ur probably right.
> I like this song of his the most it's like a whole movie in 1 song



this song is probably his career highlight and his best song. It was revolutionary at the time.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> This is an echo chamber so what’s the point I guess


where in the world does religiousity decrease your iq lol


----------



## sensen (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> What did I say that’s wrong?


If I remember correctly, you mentioned how they don't have cognitive differences based on race


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

sensen said:


> If I remember correctly, you mentioned how they don't have cognitive differences based on race


Biologically speaking, yeah


----------



## sensen (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> Biologically speaking, yeah


How so


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 21, 2021)

sensen said:


> How so


We have the same brain


----------



## sensen (Jun 21, 2021)

JamesHowlett said:


> We have the same brain


As of now, we supposedly have the same function.. but at much different levels. 

Different areas are bigger and smaller, different races use different areas more or less, etc


----------



## fogdart (Jun 21, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> I know these types of threads are cope because some african girl at my high school got into Harvard.


Africans in UK mog white british to suicide. IQ is more environmental than race based.

According to the Institute for Public Policy Research, Nigerian pupils are among best performing student groups in the United Kingdom. Taking data for only England, a 2013 IPPR survey reported that the proportion of British Nigerian pupils gaining 5 A*–C grades at GCSE (including Maths and English) in 2010–2011 was 21.8 percentage points higher than the England mean of 59.6 per cent. This average was calculated using student data, where available, from various local authorities in England.[30]

The number of Nigerian pupils at British private schools is growing. In November 2013, _The Spectator_ noted that Nigerians, along with Russians, "are now the fastest-growing population in British private schools".[31] In 2013, the number of entrants to private schools from Nigeria increased by 16 per cent.[32]

According to Higher Education Statistics Agency data, 17,620 students from Nigeria were studying at British public higher education institutions in the academic year 2011–12. This made them the third largest country-of-origin group behind students from China and India. Of the 17,620, 6,500 were undergraduates, 9,620 taught postgraduates and 1,500 research postgraduates.[33]

Research by Euromonitor International for the British Council indicates that in 2010, the majority (66 per cent) of Nigerian foreign students attended universities in the UK. The students are mainly drawn to these institutions' English language academic system. Their time studying in Britain is also facilitated by an established and large Nigerian community and by "the relative proximity of the UK to Nigeria".[34]"



Wayback Machine




Also
1.




2.














GCSE English and maths results


83.8% of pupils from the Chinese ethnic group got a grade 5 or above in GCSE English and maths in the 2020 to 2021 academic year.




www.ethnicity-facts-figures.service.gov.uk


----------



## Deleted member 11675 (Jun 21, 2021)

gamma said:


> Average Iq of countries
> Look at average african sub saharian vs average european or asian
> View attachment 1188262


cum skins have lower IQ than currys and asians tho


----------



## SupremeDream (Jun 21, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> misspelled the title btw


How do you know I’m not a nigger?


----------



## SupremeDream (Jun 22, 2021)

Rope'n'Roll said:


> We are one human race
> View attachment 1188261


Based


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Thats because of culture and poverty. And it’s also generalizing.


Cultures biology and enviroment go handbin hand tbh. And generalizing is best way to judge something.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Egyptians are African


 egyptiabs were r1b omg your iq makes me laugh all time ngl


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> egyptiabs were r1b omg your iq makes me laugh all time ngl


Egypt is in Africa. So that makes Egyptians African.


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Egypt is in Africa. So that makes Egyptians African.


North african countries are in africa too but they are caucasian jfl @Maesthetic look at that retardation here bro


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> North african countries are in africa too but they are caucasian jfl @Maesthetic look at that retardation here bro


Ok they’re still North African


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ok they’re still North African





𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> North african countries are in africa too but they are caucasian jfl @Maesthetic look at that retardation here bro


I know 
Its us Berbers that created the word Africa 
It come from the Berber Tribe "Ifri/Ifren"

Ifri/Ifren ------> Ifrica/Ifrican ----------> Africa/African

Before modern times
SSA were called aethiops


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Ok they’re still North African


BUT THEY ARE NOT BLACK LMAOOO YOU BROUGHT THIS ARGUEMENT CUS YOU THINK THEM AS BLACK JFL IF YOU ARE MULATTO OR SOMETHING YOU ARE THE PROOF FOR OPS THEORY JFL


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Jun 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> BUT THEY ARE NOT BLACK LMAOOO YOU BROUGHT THIS ARGUEMENT CUS YOU THINK THEM AS BLACK JFL IF YOU ARE MULATTO OR SOMETHING YOU ARE THE PROOF FOR OPS THEORY JFL


When did I say they were black. I said they were a African civilization.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> BUT THEY ARE NOT BLACK LMAOOO YOU BROUGHT THIS ARGUEMENT CUS YOU THINK THEM AS BLACK JFL IF YOU ARE MULATTO OR SOMETHING YOU ARE THE PROOF FOR OPS THEORY JFL


Yeah we African but not black


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> When did I say they were black. I said they were a African civilization.


WHATS UP WITH THAT


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 26, 2021)

Average IQ in this thread = 35. Basement dwellers desperately trying to prove to other basement dwellers they’re superior.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 26, 2021)

fag1: _source X says this!_ 
fag2: _but it doesn't prove much_
what this whole thread is


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 26, 2021)

IQ and intelligence is both influenced by genetics and environment, focusing on the genetic part, the ancestors of most black people did not get formal education and alot didn't even went to school, basically the ancestors of black had similar potential as white people when it comes to iq but they didn't have the opportunity to get a formal western education. "dnrd" "ok chink"


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 26, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Average IQ in this thread = 35. Basement dwellers desperately trying to prove to other basement dwellers they’re superior.


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 26, 2021)

fogdart said:


> Africans in UK mog white british to suicide. IQ is more environmental than race based.
> 
> According to the Institute for Public Policy Research, Nigerian pupils are among best performing student groups in the United Kingdom. Taking data for only England, a 2013 IPPR survey reported that the proportion of British Nigerian pupils gaining 5 A*–C grades at GCSE (including Maths and English) in 2010–2011 was 21.8 percentage points higher than the England mean of 59.6 per cent. This average was calculated using student data, where available, from various local authorities in England.[30]
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> fag1: _source X says this!_
> fag2: _but it doesn't prove much_
> what this whole thread is


Which side are you on bro


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Jun 26, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Which side are you on bro


niggers are on average lower iq. but the point is you treat people the same until proven guilty


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 26, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> niggers are on average lower iq. but the point is you treat people the same until proven guilty


Agreed and this is pretty much water tbh but you cant change the thoughts of internet retards


----------



## fogdart (Jun 28, 2021)

Poorer white pupils let down and neglected - MPs


White pupils from low income families are falling behind "every step of the way", an education committee says.



www.bbc.com





"If you think it's about poverty, then it doesn't explain why most other ethnic groups do much better," he said.

For university entry, 16% of white British pupils on free meals get places, compared with 59% of black African pupils on free meals, 59% of Bangladeshi pupils on free meals and 32% of black Caribbean pupils on free meals.


----------



## Pretty (Jul 6, 2021)

People on this forum love BBC too much can’t keep blackies out of their mouths


----------

